# Question about tank-mates. Is this a good idea?



## Senna (Jan 23, 2005)

*Most colouful fish?*

What is the most colorful tropical freshwater fish in your opinion?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I would have to say the dwarf gourami, but only the wild type.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

the betta is the most colourful to me, it comes in a varity of colours and different finnage


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd say betta.
But gouramis can be pretty colorful, the blue ones there have an array of differant deep/metallic blues.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you talking about natural color or genetically bred?
Bettas dont have long flowing tails in the wild. Would make fighting and quick movements difficult. We bred them for that trait..... ALong with all the colors you see today............

The most colorful fish IMO would be endlers; maybe select ca/sa cichlids like apistos.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Killies... just wow at the colors they can come with.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

Christine said:


> Killies... just wow at the colors they can come with.


yep i agree


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

"Are you talking about natural color or genetically bred?
Bettas dont have long flowing tails in the wild. Would make fighting and quick movements difficult. We bred them for that trait..... ALong with all the colors you see today............"

personally both types of bettas are the best to me, but honstly,the ones with longer fins and more colourful bodies.i dont like having too many fish from the wild as i think its unkind that one minuet its swimming along in the wild and the next, its in a tank in someones house maybe along with other not natural species of fish.at least with captive breed fish, they have known no different.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Blue gularis... Gardneri.. uh... there's more, let me think! (killifish)


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

numerous vieja species have amazing colors. They all get much bigger than anything posted so far.


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the dwarf gouramis and the flame gouramis. I think they are very pretty and I'm not the only one when people come to see my tank.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Galaxy rasbora...

Sometimes colorful fish are neat, but sadly most are pretty boring. I've bought fish for their color and they turned out to be some of the must unexciting fish (with certain individuals).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yea that rasbora was a good discovery. Only found a few months ago in an "unknown location". In my opinion this fish has been bred by selective breeding and is not wild.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive seen them around, but have nowhere they wouldnt be eaten.

And I agree with gump, Vieja cichlids are awesome, I currently have a nice vieja regani, but they all get 13"+, and some are very aggressive. Also, the minimum size for all of them is a 75g.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, the galaxy rasbora is very colorful, i think furcata rainbow is the most colorful myself.


----------

